# New 'Puter



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My new HP Spectre x360 ("360" because the lid/touch-screen can rotate 360 degrees from its closed position until it's flat against the back of the keyboard/base, giving you, in effect, a large and slightly bulky tablet):


__
https://flic.kr/p/rcEW7V


__
https://flic.kr/p/rcEW7V


__
https://flic.kr/p/raNrZX


__
https://flic.kr/p/raNrZX


__
https://flic.kr/p/raNrRv


__
https://flic.kr/p/raNrRv


__
https://flic.kr/p/rcyfWJ


__
https://flic.kr/p/rcyfWJ


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

Looks neat. I strongly suspect you'll enjoy and get lots of use out of it.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ooh, nice new toy!

I looked at something like that when I was shopping for a laptop a while back, but in the end went with the more conventional design. How are you getting on with this one?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Liking it a lot so far. It's definitely light enough to truly use as a "laptop" computer, and overall performance is good, and the screen is very clear. I've not really had any reason/inclination to use it in pseudo-tablet mode, but I could potentially see it when traveling and watching a movie or maybe playing some game that can be controlled via the touch screen, but most of the time I prefer having access to the physical keyboard.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm looking at a new 'puter too.  Also an HP.  But I want a red one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is it wrong that I'm more interested in the games visible under the laptop (which looks, great, NogDog!)

Betsy


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

Ooh, nice hardware there!  Jealous!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is it wrong that I'm more interested in the games visible under the laptop (which looks, great, NogDog!)
> 
> Betsy


Wish I had more occasion to play them. When can you stop by?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Next time I'm in your area! Or you're down here!

Betsy


----------

